# London maps: useful, unusual, alternative



## editor (Feb 19, 2009)

From the excellent Londonist:



> *Map Directory*
> Antony Gormley: The London locations of the sculptor's work (Londonist)
> Books set in London: Gorgeous interface showing >400 novels set in the capital (Get London Reading)
> Buildings that have moved: From London Bridge to Wren churches (Londonist)
> ...


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2009)

cool!


----------



## softybabe (Feb 19, 2009)

crime maps is interesting...my area has an 'average' rate ...


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 19, 2009)

Not what I was thinking when I saw the title, but still pretty cool.


----------



## JDM (Feb 19, 2009)

Another for the list - maps of London drawn from memory http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=memory+map+london&z=t


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 19, 2009)

i can't wait to have a rummage through these later


----------



## fogbat (Feb 19, 2009)

I applied for a job with the OpenStreetMap guys a while back.

Lovely blokes, but they ended up outsourcing all their coding to the Ukraine or some such place


----------



## mrsfran (Feb 19, 2009)

Very interesting, thanks.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 19, 2009)

All relative, obviously.  From my POV, all of London should be coloured red when it comes to population density!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 19, 2009)

On the deprivation map Pip's block is outlined as pretty deprived and the houses around less so by a jump or two. The tone lowered when she moved there  
My area is the most deprived possible. We still haven't got over her presence.


----------



## Pip (Feb 19, 2009)

Mrs Magpie said:


> On the deprivation map Pip's block is outlined as pretty deprived and the houses around less so by a jump or two. The tone lowered when she moved there
> My area is the most deprived possible. We still haven't got over her presence.





But it's Cla'ham


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Not what I was thinking when I saw the title, but still pretty cool.


I changed it!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 19, 2009)

Love the V2 impact map.

You can still see a crater in Leyton Marsh


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 19, 2009)

editor said:


> I changed it!


Your title was fine, I was just thinking more along the lines of those animal tube maps


----------



## Pieface (Feb 19, 2009)

God - you can really see the difference in Tube links for North vs South London.  It's especially underprovided in the SE.


----------



## mango5 (Mar 2, 2010)

*Tube map rebalanced for South London*


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 2, 2010)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Love the V2 impact map.
> 
> You can still see a crater in Leyton Marsh


It's great when you zoom in to areas and even particular roads but I'm far from sure it's accurate. 

For example, according to that map Brixton had no V2 hits at all, and other areas I understand were hit also have none recorded.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 2, 2010)

Genius Ed!


----------



## Cerberus (Mar 2, 2010)

Best tube map I've ever seen..

Thank you Mango5


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 2, 2010)

Dartford seems well provided for.

Also amusing that the Victoria Line stops at Oxford Circus but extends to Levred the other way.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Mar 2, 2010)

PublicGriefJunkie (makers of my favourite "don't need but want" items) sell a range of interesting tube maps including:

Slightly Disturbing Tube Map - where the Tube goes through plague pits, former slums and cholera sites, it also shows where all the abandoned stations are, and also all the stations that were destroyed during the war.
Alternative Name Tube Map - names that were previously used or considered
Ambitious Pub Crawl Tube Map - shows the nearest pub to every tube station. Or rather, a good pub within staggering distance
Phonetic Tube Map - does what it says on the tin
11th & 14th Century Tube Maps - with ye olde place names
And then there's the just plain silly ones:
Cockney Rhyming Slang Tube Map, Pacman Tube Map, Music Genres Tube Map and Nonsensical Inneundo Tube Map.

They're selling prints (and A4-size fridge magnets) of them. Can't see the whole map in a readable format online but they do have a close-up of a section of each.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 2, 2010)

Mango, that's great!  I love the fact that the Picadilly line goes all the way to Leatherhead!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 2, 2010)

Oooh I shall be bookmarking some of these - been meaning to take a tour of Hawksmoor buildings for ages so this might spur me on


----------



## exleper (Mar 2, 2010)

God I love Londonist.  One of the few blogs I visit most days.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 2, 2010)

Pieface said:


> God - you can really see the difference in Tube links for North vs South London.  It's especially underprovided in the SE.



Population density is much higher in the North though if you look at the map


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 2, 2010)

Lazy Llama said:


> PublicGriefJunkie (makers of my favourite "don't need but want" items) sell a range of interesting tube maps .


I'm a little surprised they're getting away with what I would think was a breach of copyright. IIRC TfL were tough on this at one time. Maybe they have permission or policy has changed . . .


----------



## Maggot (Mar 3, 2010)

mango5 said:


>


That's brilliant!   My village has it's own tube stop.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 3, 2010)

.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 14, 2010)

How did Atomic Suplex's tube map end up?


----------



## mango5 (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm looking for maps of alternative/fictional london, like this one of the locations in Neil Gaiman's Neverwhere.

Not an 'alternative map' like Fanlands: Football Supporter Map of London, although it is great.

The Atlas of Fiction is alright, if a bit dull.


----------



## Numbers (Jan 24, 2011)

JDM said:


> Another for the list - maps of London drawn from memory http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=memory+map+london&z=t


I like the idea of this and may do the same myself.

+ cheers Ed' for the thread, very interesting.


----------



## IMR (Jan 24, 2011)

London Map of Sounds


----------



## TruXta (Jan 24, 2011)

London Profiler is pretty handy.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 24, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I'm a little surprised they're getting away with what I would think was a breach of copyright. IIRC TfL were tough on this at one time. Maybe they have permission or policy has changed . . .


 






They certainly need to swat up on their knowledge of US State capitals.


----------



## RoyReed (Jan 25, 2011)

I've just finished my map of all the London Blue Plaques. It's taken a while - there are nearly 1,000 of them.


----------



## mao (Jan 31, 2011)

Camille Pisarro used to live in Upper Norwood
I think there is a blue plaque in Westo Hill.


----------



## Dr Dolittle (Jan 31, 2011)

On alternative tube maps, there's also the anagram one, where every station name has been changed to an anagram of itself. Can't remember where it is tho' - The Londonist, perhaps?


----------



## TruXta (Feb 4, 2011)

An interesting post on the Strange Maps website on Clapham Common's golden age of high society.


----------



## IMR (Feb 4, 2011)

I still think this has to be the best London map mashup.

A dickybird tells me that Benjamin Davies's Waterworks of London map of 1863 is soon to be included, followed by Bartholomew's Road Surface Atlas of London


----------



## RoyReed (Feb 4, 2014)

Sean O'Shea has produced an iPhone app of all of the English Heritage London Blue Plaques using the data that I collated for my Blue Plaques map. The app is free, so no reason not to download it now and start looking round London in a different way.

A version of the app optimised for iPad will be following soon as the 1.1 upgrade, and if the app proves popular we are hoping that there will be an Android version as well.

 

@mods - I hope this plug is OK (the app is free) but if not, please feel free to delete this post.


----------



## porp (Feb 5, 2014)

Not sure it actually works, but what about the London Toilet Map?

http://www.ianvisits.co.uk/blog/2011/03/02/a-map-of-londons-public-toilets/


----------



## Maggot (Feb 5, 2014)

IMR said:


> London Map of Sounds


The person who made that map (who is an ex-urbanite) has done another brilliant map showing some of the rivers and canals in London - click on the location to hear the sounds.








E2A  You have to open the link for it to work.

http://www.soundsurvey.org.uk/index.php/survey/waterways/


----------



## mango5 (Aug 6, 2014)

London's second languages by borough


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 6, 2014)

That's fascinating.  

Be interesting to see a similar map from a couple of decades ago, just to see how the pattern has changed over time.  Polish and Lithuanian probably wouldn't feature nearly as strongly, for instance.  Doubt the info is there to do it, though.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 6, 2014)

mango5 said:


> *Tube map rebalanced for South London*



I remember seeing that when I lived in Charlton and wishing it was real: Maryon Park tube station would have been pretty much outside my front door.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 6, 2014)

Maggot said:


> The person who made that map (who is an ex-urbanite) has done another brilliant map showing some of the rivers and canals in London - click on the location to hear the sounds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is superb.

Went straight to my 'neck of the woods' (Waddon Ponds) and was instantly reminded of the late,great John Martyn's "Small hours". Wonderful....hours of fun.


----------



## mango5 (Mar 2, 2015)

London, Drowned. Maps at 40m and 80m of sea level rise.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 3, 2015)

Google maps overlayed with old maps

http://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=5&lat=55.7424&lon=-2.955&layers=1


----------



## Chz (Mar 4, 2015)

Alright! I've got seashore property at 40m. Woohoo!


----------



## Lazy Llama (Mar 4, 2015)

I think we're below sea-level now, so I'd be quite damp if the level went 40m higher.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm sure I've posted this before. Tube map transliterated into German:


----------



## RoyReed (Mar 6, 2015)

RoyReed said:


> Sean O'Shea has produced an iPhone app of all of the English Heritage London Blue Plaques using the data that I collated for my Blue Plaques map. The app is free, so no reason not to download it now and start looking round London in a different way.
> 
> A version of the app optimised for iPad will be following soon as the 1.1 upgrade, and if the app proves popular we are hoping that there will be an Android version as well.
> 
> View attachment 47738


The Android version of this is now out.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 10, 2015)

streets coloured by orientation (ie N-S, E-W)

http://www.datapointed.net/visualizations/maps/enhanced-street-grids/?lat=51.50&lon=-0.13


----------



## newbie (Mar 10, 2015)

great hybrid display of a good collection of maps

http://wtp2.appspot.com/wheresthepath.htm


----------



## Impossible Girl (Mar 12, 2015)

Just for fun... Whovian and Shakespearian Tube Map. Just because 

Doctor Who :






Shakespeare :


----------



## Ponyutd (Mar 12, 2015)

Great thread.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 15, 2015)

newbie said:


> great hybrid display of a good collection of maps
> 
> http://wtp2.appspot.com/wheresthepath.htm


Is that just of the Lake district?


----------



## newbie (Mar 15, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Is that just of the Lake district?


when I open it it starts on the train shed at Waterloo, but there doesn't seem to be a way to link to that view. So no, it's the whole country I think, tho' I've only really used it for London.

Apart from the geology map, which is fascinating, eg there's bits of Bermondsey/Deptford that are blue and orange, with an island of green, and a right click explains why.


----------



## mango5 (May 12, 2015)

Interactive Snow Cholera map


----------



## mango5 (May 12, 2015)

"Street Trees of Southwark"


----------



## mango5 (May 15, 2015)

Another map of London's second languages, based on everyone's favourite, the tube map.
More info here


----------



## mango5 (May 15, 2015)

Oh, and it looks like the Wanker Map never made it to this thread.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 15, 2015)

Anglo Saxon London and other maps - http://londonist.com/2014/01/anglo-saxon-london-map-updated.php


----------



## RoyReed (Jun 2, 2015)

This amateur London Tube map someone posted on Wikipedia is far better than the real thing (the article's title, not necessarily my view - although the map does have some interesting ideas).


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 2, 2015)

Maps of London's radical history here:
http://www.alphabetthreat.co.uk/pasttense/page6.html

*some of the underground history of SE1*

*historical SPITALFIELDS - Poverty and Disorder *

*rare doings at CAMBERWELL*

*CLERKENWELL - the hub of the radical wheel*

*a snapshot of DALSTON

(PDFs)*


----------



## mango5 (Sep 17, 2015)

Interactive map showing the location of bombs dropped on London during the Blitz Bomb Sight - Mapping the London Blitz


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 5, 2022)

I like this map:


----------

